# Running



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I started running about 7 years ago. I run to stay fit. I took a couple of years off because of lower back problems. The last two years I have started running again and love it. I don't think I'm over doing it, but might be. Last fall, I started to increase my mileage to where I could run 10 to 12 miles nonstop. I went from 208 lbs down to 164 and actually had thoughts of training and running a marathon. Then I noticed that when I got to about 10 miles my left groin/hip area would start to ache (hurt). I took time off and now everytime I think it's healed it will start to hurt again. It's not a killer pain and I can actually run through it but I doubt I could do a marathon. I didn't run for most of December and have started again, but now about 3 miles in, I feel the pain starting. 

Any runners out there with a recommendation? I would really like to train for a marathon this fall or next year.


----------



## JCR (Sep 17, 2007)

Having just finished four years of varsity high school cross country I can honestly say I have seen and had just about every running pain and ache. Have you tried any stretching? If it starts hurting at the ten mile mark it may be a strengthening issue. Do you do anything to strengthen the quadriceps, groin, hamstring area? PM me if you want.

JCR


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Get it checked by TOSH... and if you want to get it before it gets worse, do it soon. I'm having hip surgery because of a problem with my leg bone and the hip joint and its because I ignored sore hips and kept playing ball five nights a week while gobbling IB like it was candy instead of having it checked by somebody that knew what they were doing. Oh, incidentally, don't go to a "clinic" or "instacare" for it... they'll just throw painkillers and muscle relaxers at it and it won't help one bit. It very well could be nothing but some minor tendon tweak or a random muscle sprain, but you owe it to yourself if you want to keep running to get it checked. I'm hoping that after I have the knob on my leg bone reshaped a little that the socket will grind less and I'll be able to take up running again. I ran track and cross country in high school and loved running.... now I can't run at all without my hip hurting really badly.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks for the advise. I haven't done any strength training but I do some stretching. I just looked at runners world web site and they ahve some good info there about stretching and strenghtening. I think I will try out what they recommend. I guess I should feel pretty good about how I feel being an age 50+ runner.


----------



## ronaldorx (Jun 9, 2011)

Running is increase you body strength, it is also helpful for the weight reducing, running increase our body stamina, it is helpful for to make our body fitness.


----------



## justuspr (Mar 3, 2009)

I just started running, haven't run seriously since High School (I'm coming up on my 20 year reunion) I'm doing the Couch 2 5K program, so I'm by no means an expert runner, however I've read a number of things espousing the bennifits of Yoga for runners ( I know it sounds pretty gay) especially some of the moves that open up your hips, (Pigeon something or other). This might be just what you need. I've had my wife show me a few of the basic yoga moves that I'm starting to use for my after run stretch instead of just stretching. It really seems to help alot more. There are a couple of DVDs of Yoga designed just for runners you might look for one at your library.


----------

